# Plumbing Leak



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Mother of nightmares. Well not really... but still.

A pipe is squirting out water (you can see a fine line of water on the top joint that curves inwards.. on the pipe that's on the right). Rather than paying a pretty penny for a plumber (since it would be a tough spot to have to replace that piece and re-solder), I was thinking about just cutting the pipe a good amount and just patching that part up with some PEX pipe. 

What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

As long as you read and follow the directions, you could. Make sure you know its limitation, like no sun light.

Got to say that is some crappy soldering.

BG


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Is the leak coming from the pipe, fitting or solder joint? If it's the joint, I'd try to re-solder it before getting into a larger repair.

I agree with BG -- way too much solder and what appears to be scorch marks to boot.

If you have more than one leak the entire plumbing job may be on its way out and need replaced.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> Make sure you know its limitation, like no sun light.


I plan to put the sheetrock back after so it's all good.



> Got to say that is some crappy soldering.


Thank the builders from 35 years ago. :thumb:

The photo below illustrates where the leak is. I wrapped a cloth around the pipe for the time being; the reason for that is that I'd rather the cloth get drenched and leak than have all the wood decay from excessive moisture.

I was thinking of using a two shark-bite fitting to attach the small bit of PEX to the copper piping (after I cut it out, that is).


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

It will be fixed tomorrow with sharkbites. I'll post pictures ASAP.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I fail to understand why the pipes were not run above the beam.

Check out Sharkbite connectors for copper pipe. They also have glue for cooper pipes, but I have never used a glue.

Hate to tell you this, but that soldering job is not from builders, that is a handyman job done poorly.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

BG, now do you understand why I have so much work to do? My dad doesn't live with us anymore and I have two older sisters. Everything I touch in this home, even if I touch it with a feather, it breaks. None of the cold and hot service lines in this home have shut-off valves and even if I wanted to gradually add them, they're all using old rigid copper speedways that have been soldered, which just makes it all that much of a nightmare to work with (everything would require paying someone to do it since I don't know how to solder/de-solder).

I have a spreadsheet document of chores/renovations that need to be carried out for this home. It's just so overwhelming.

I'm not surprised that was a handyman's job. Everything in this home was made horribly.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I do, really do, feel sorry you. I was lucky, the places I lived were in good shape. My Dad was gone when I was about 16 (49 years ago). Pretty much everything I learned, about home stuff, is because I wanted too.

Good luck to you. We will help as much as we can !

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Thanks BG, it means a lot. 

My friend's father came to help out but he ran into some complications and needed to ask his brother-in-law (which knows more) to come help us. 

This is the finished product. Sharkbites with PEX. We needed to leave room for the second air duct which is why we tucked it on top.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'd be a little concerned about the pex touching the flue pipe heat and pex don't mix very well.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> Make sure you know its limitation, like no sun light.





> heat and pex don't mix very well


I asked the brother-in-law about the heat/sun exposure issue with PEX and he said that that's only an issue with the early PEX tubing models. The one he installed was white on the outside (as you can see) with an black interior tubing. He said that this is made for hot water and/or heat/sun exposure. Let's hope he knew what he was talking about otherwise I'll be joining you with concern. Only time will tell. 

If you were talking about the PEX pipe leaning on the hot copper pipe, then that's a different story...

Edit: I just looked up what flue pipe is. Sorry. If that's an issue, I can just fasten the pipe a bit higher so there's no contact. But either way, they were there for 35 years...


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Not trying to sell you this, just showing what's available:



> CANPEX UV _Plus_ provides 100% continuous hot water recirculation up to 140°F and includes a metal deactivation additive to protect against polymer degradation as well as maximum protection against UV radiation.


Vanguard Pipe & Fittings Ltd. - Pex, Hydronics, and Geothermal Products Manufacturer


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

MPR, that's _Single Layer PEX 5306_ you're describing. 
Vanguard Pipe & Fittings Ltd. - Pex, Hydronics, and Geothermal Products Manufacturer

If you read my previous post, it explains that the PEX pipe that we installed has two layers.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes, it's a new single-layer that replaces multi-layer pipe.



> By taking all the benefits of typical multi-layer tubing, and combining them into a single layer UV resistant PEX pipe, Vanguard ensures that when the product is exposed to UV radiation—it will retain both its physical properties and its long-term chlorine/ORP resistance at the highest level in the industry today. _Translation: you don’t need a black layer to ensure UV and chlorine protection._


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not the heat from the water inside I'm concerned with but from the flue pipe it appears to be laying on. Unless of course that is a forced hot air/ac duct and not a flue pipe


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Wrench97 said:


> Not the heat from the water inside I'm concerned with but from the flue pipe it appears to be laying on. Unless of course that is a forced hot air/ac duct and not a flue pipe


If it is, just tie it up off the vent pipe. Still wondering why the tubing wasn't run _over_ the beam though.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Oh sorry MPR, you're right. 

Wrench, the flue pipe (or the air duct, as I call it) doesn't heat up. It's just an exhaust pipe for the washroom fans.

Edit:


MPR said:


> If it is, just tie it up off the vent pipe.


Yup, like I suggested.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

LOL these posts are coming too fast -- I can't reply before there are five I haven't read. Looks nice -- hope you have no more leaks -- old-house plumbing is a mess.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Haha, I feel you MPR. And yeah, I'm so close to giving up on this house.
Between school and my social life (not to mention I might get a new job), I don't have it in me to do all these renovations.


----------

